# Cycle Advice: Test Enan, Clomid, Nolva



## apache51 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey,
 Looking for some guidance towards my current cycle. Yes I know it is late in the game to be asking advice considering I have already started.
*26 Years old
200lbs >10% Body Fat
Easily ten years of consistent training experience
This is my first cycle
Training five days a week and resting but active on the other two.  Nutrition is good, cook mostly all my meals at home. Always healthy
My goal with this cycle is to push my own limits and lift more than ever really. Specifically my Bench and Squat numbers. *

Ok, now that the admin stuff is taken care of, I am cycling  with Test Enanthate 400mg/ml, Nolvadex 25mg/tablet and Clomid 50mg per  tablet. I was  referred to this cycle by a very experienced friend of mine but it wasnt until mid cycle that I found out that this may not be the best configuration. I am 1ml a week, .5 on Mondays and the other .5 on Thursdays for a  total of 400mg per week. My questions are on the use of the Nolvadex and  Clomid. I have done my research and found that there is a lot of  different opinions on taking Nolvadex during the cycle. My understanding  is that the best results come from taking Nolvadex near the end of the  cycle and then introducing the clomid for PCT. Any thoughts on this and  the dosages of the Nolvadex and Clomid? I am currently in week 9.

Here was my plan:
*Nolvadex 20mg/day - week 9-12 of cycle or if gyno symptoms appear (They didn't, so I just took my first dose today)
PCT
Nolvadex 10mg/every other day for 2 weeks right after last injection (1st and 2nd week)
Nolvadex 10mg/day + clomid 75mg/day 2 weeks after last injection (3rd week)
clomid 50mg/day (4th week)
clomid 25mg/day for 10 days (5th week)*

Seems like I am missing something or that I should be ending my cycle and starting PCT in a different way. (based solely on research) 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2013)

why did you open a new thread... mod please close this thread...


----------



## apache51 (Jan 15, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> why did you open a new thread... mod please close this thread...



I opened a new thread because my previous post was based on pre-cycle options. This conversation was solely based around a late cycle decision. I'm looking for different opinions based on the present state of the cycle. Before, I was just wondering what people thought of that specific stack. Granted I am relatively new to this site but it seemed like a legitimate post to me.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 15, 2013)

your other thread was still active you can ask addition questions in the same thread, which is why no one has responded here. Take my advice if you really want good help dont post 100s of threads. take your time and read the search button. There are 1000's of threads loaded with the information your looking for.


----------

